# Fault Analysis



## Millerific (Mar 14, 2017)

Does anyone know of some solid videos that have examples and explanations on all the fault current analysis?  I want as many examples as I can get for line to ground, line to line, double line to ground and 3 phase faults as I can get.  

I've noticed most of the examples I find are for line to line and 3 phase.  Are the other two generally not on the PE exam?  Either way I would like to master these questions.  I feel like I am kind of weak in the per unit and fault analysis questions and can use all the help I can get.  Any videos or websites with practice problems and solutions would be a huge help.


----------



## Hugh Jass (Mar 15, 2017)

villanova

awesome class even for reference


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't recall all the ones I used but have you tried Googling and searching YouTube and stating specifically what you are looking for.  I hope that's not coming across as snarky but that helped me out a bunch.  I couldn't tell if the info you had already seen was online or in books.  .


----------



## mvsapre (Mar 21, 2017)

Millerific said:


> Does anyone know of some solid videos that have examples and explanations on all the fault current analysis?  I want as many examples as I can get for line to ground, line to line, double line to ground and 3 phase faults as I can get.
> 
> I've noticed most of the examples I find are for line to line and 3 phase.  Are the other two generally not on the PE exam?  Either way I would like to master these questions.  I feel like I am kind of weak in the per unit and fault analysis questions and can use all the help I can get.  Any videos or websites with practice problems and solutions would be a huge help.


----------



## mvsapre (Mar 21, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPp04aaX5v8


----------



## Millerific (Mar 28, 2017)

> On 3/21/2017 at 2:04 PM, mvsapre said:



Thank you this video was extremely helpful!

I noticed he briefly touched the Open Circuit Fault Analysis.  Is this usually on the exam?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Millerific said:


> > On 3/21/2017 at 2:04 PM, mvsapre said:
> 
> 
> Thank you this video was extremely helpful!I noticed he briefly touched the Open Circuit Fault Analysis.  Is this usually on the exam?


It is fair game.


----------



## mvsapre (Mar 28, 2017)

Millerific said:


> Thank you this video was extremely helpful!
> 
> I noticed he briefly touched the Open Circuit Fault Analysis.  Is this usually on the exam?


I don't think so....actually I am writing the exam for the first time this April so cant say much.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 29, 2017)

mvsapre said:


> I don't think so....actually I am writing the exam for the first time this April so cant say much.


Just curious how you would know what is on the exam if you are 'writing' it for the first time in April?

Any question regarding power and fault analysis are fair game. That does not mean that it _will_ be on the test, but it could be.


----------

